# Melanotan 2 QUESTION ????



## stuman455 (May 17, 2014)

Even if I dose 100mcg at night before bed. Will this stuff still build up in your system and suppress your appetite. I noticed today I wasn't hungry at all. Mostly Shakes and had to make myself eat. Not good since im bulking also. I will post again tomorrow and let you know if its still occurring.


----------



## stuman455 (May 17, 2014)

Oh well... Get a little dark then chill. Go to once or twice a week. No big deal.


----------



## Gracieboy (May 17, 2014)

I don't find it altering my appetite at all.


----------



## stuman455 (May 18, 2014)

Maybe it was just me.. I will see how today goes...


----------



## DaMaster (May 18, 2014)

I'm fine with it but my gf gets a little nauseous right after taking it. That's about the only thing I've noticed.


----------



## IWANTORAL(S) (Jun 20, 2014)

all it gives me is huge wood, but definitely still hungry when on


----------



## JJB1 (Jun 27, 2014)

stuman455 said:


> Even if I dose 100mcg at night before bed. Will this stuff still build up in your system and suppress your appetite. I noticed today I wasn't hungry at all. Mostly Shakes and had to make myself eat. Not good since im bulking also. I will post again tomorrow and let you know if its still occurring.


I notice I adapt to all the sides over time. I'm always hungry now. If appetite is an issue get some ghrp6 and take 250mcg before meals. You'll feed like a savage!!!


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 28, 2014)

MAjor wood yes! lol.   I also don't notice any effect in the appetite however it will make me slightly nauseated.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 30, 2014)

yes it makes you eat less and helps keep you lean it says so in the study done on it. tans ,fat loss,wood mt2 does all those good stuff.


----------

